# Most Bad Ass Girls Bike I've ever seen!



## bikewhorder (Jan 29, 2012)

Id give it a black leather long spring saddle, other than that its perfect.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mercury-Wor...401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd37dbb1


----------



## robertc (Jan 29, 2012)

It is bad no doubt. It's ashame it has never been rode since the restoration. At least he has the chain to go with it. The black is very cool indeed.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 30, 2012)

I saw that too - while I'm not usually drawn to restored bikes, this one is very cool.  And I agree a black, or maybe deep maroon seat would complete the vision nicely.


----------



## ducnut (Jan 30, 2012)

That is bad!

I wanted to do my GF's '63 Phillips in all black. She wasn't having it; "A bike should have color.". That Mercury is proof of concept.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 30, 2012)

*That bitch is Hot yo*

Oh yeah, a burgundy saddle would be even better.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 1, 2012)

did you notice the other bike he has for sale?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Shelby-Airf...759?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cd341c27


----------



## kiko (Feb 1, 2012)

i agred , that bike look great !


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Feb 1, 2012)

He also has his girls Blue Phantom listed.  I guess we'll see once and for all if it hits the $2,500 everyone seems to think.  I'm sticking with my original no.


----------



## poolboy1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have the Merk girls frame fork and head shroud if anybody's interested....... The Girls blue Phantom sold for $2450.00 shipped!!!!


----------

